# Pass side door locked up



## tspec (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a 94 Alt. GXE the pass side door is locked and I can't seem to open it, I'm pretty sure once its open I can remove the panel and fix or replace the bad part. Ive got the top half of the panel pulled back and the rods from the door handle (horizontal) and the verticle one work O.K. (not bent) the problem seems to be deeper down inside the door but can't get to it unless I tear up the panel. (someone else on this forum had the same prob. in Dec. but I didn't see if he ever got it fixed) any advice, ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 16, 2005)

same thing happened on my 94 altima. I ended up working the whole door panel off with the door closed. Ihad be gentle and slowly work out the back end first, unhook the rods ans unlock it that way. Idrove for a month and half before having the courage to work the panel off gently, it will come off with out riiuning the door panel if your careful. I took the seat out for better access to the whole panel. Good Luck!!




Scott


----------



## tspec (Jan 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

I needed someone who had done it before to give me the "courage" for me to attempt. I also (my wife actually) have been driving the car like this for a couple of weeks now.
Thanks again.


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

I had the same thing happen to mine also. The motor in the door just siezed up and I couldn't open the door. My girlfriend climbed over the seat for the entire football season, I finally fixed it over Christmas, part cost me $10 from a junk yard and once you get the old motor off and the door open, took me all of 20 minutes to put it all back together.

Good luck!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

so you can't unlock it from the key lock outside?

Troy


----------



## tspec (Jan 9, 2005)

*Pass door locked up-UNLOCKED.*

Thanks guys for your help I got the door open took motoheads advice, removed the pass seat and undid the panel very carefully no damage aside from a few snap on pins. manually unlocked the power lock motor and disabled the lock temporarily until I can get a replacement motor.
Appreciate all the help


----------

